# Dateien aus Verzeichnis konvertieren



## tryanderror (26. Juni 2006)

Wie kann ich alle Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis konvertieren?

iconv -f UTF-16 -t ASCII text.log > konv/text.txt

Wie kann ich jetzt das Verzeichnis auslesen und die Dateinamen entsprechend einfügen?


----------



## ishino (26. Juni 2006)

In einer Bash-Shell ungefaehr so:


```
cd <path_to_files>; for f in *.log; do iconv -f UTF-16 -t ASCII "$f" > konv/"${f/log/txt}"; done
```


----------

